
True Tales of Ghosting at Work - Sonnol53
https://www.inc.com/suzanne-lucas/9-true-tales-of-ghosting-at-work.html
======
zxcvbn4038
I think the article accurately describes the HR department of every job I’ve
ever had. When they want something from you they will ring your phone off the
hook. When you need something from them... crickets.

Not as bad as the DMV where the guy stopped mid sentence and took a lunch
break while in the middle of processing my documents, leaving me and the
forty-nine other people that happened to be in his line waiting and wondering,
but close.

------
charles_f
You can find many lessons from HRs on LinkedIn on "ghosting" an interview or
becoming non-responsive.

My experience when contacting HRs re:jobs through "official channels" is that
if they don't retain you, they won't contact you. Happened a couple of times
to me to not receive an answer after moving my ass to be interviewed on site.
That's why I always answer ASAP to every single candidate (including CV
submissions stage), it only take a couple seconds.

I guess people holding the power (HR when searching, candidate when not) stop
caring. What I find really interesting though is that I would suspect HRs to
have the empathy or human skills to put you out of your misery when expecting
an answer in such a stressful experience ; or at least to realize that giving
lessons to candidate from their high-horse would require for their line of
work to be clean first.

I guess that on that as on a lot of other things, I'm wrong.

------
1_player
Screen goes totally blank when scrolling past the first few paragraphs if I
have AdBlock on. Hard pass for me.

